# IS MY GENOTROPIN PEN FAKE ???



## PJHMAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Guys (& Girls!) I am new to this scene & looking for your expert help. I have recently purchased a course of GH to help me get back on track after an accident that left me with several broken bones & torn ligaments. I am losing strength muscle & fitness at the rate of knots & need to stop this !!! ... & heal ASAP. I have purchased Pfizer Genotropin 12mg GoQuick pens & have been building my dose from 1.5 - 3 IU over the last 4 weeks. Injected first thing in the morning. 3 Days on 1 Day off 2 Days on 1 Day off. I know it's a long term usage that counts but I have seen & felt nothing. This is now concerning me. There are other factors also worrying me about its quality & I have therefore tried several methods to see if it is legit or not. The following factors concern me -

- it came sealed in its packet but without a box or instructions - is this normal ?

- I injected 5 IU over an AM and afternoon shot over last couple days to try & instigate side effects. I've seen & felt nothing???

- I performed a blood glucose test after taking an AM (fasted) injection & blood sugar levels dropped (some people say it will elevate if legit GH although I understand this is not 100% effective or proven in every case)

- I input the LOT number from the side of Pen into Pfizer uk website and it stated 'This Batch does not exist' ????!! - does this mean Fake ??

- The information on side of pen eg expiry date & LOT number is not embossed on pen but on very smooth professional sticker - is this normal ?

i seem obsessed in proving its fake but I genuinely hope it's not I just want to be sure that I'm putting quality stuff into my body & not peeing away my money every month. Time is of essence to get myself back on track & don't want to waste my time. Happy to pay more for the right stuff.

your help guys would be really appreciated. A picture is attached


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

4 weeks isn't anywhere near as long as you need to see the results you want. Are you getting any water retention? Cts/tight hands? Improved sleep and or vivid dreams? These are some signs of gh use and as you're using what should be pharm grade, experiencing some of these things could mean that your gh is working. These sides don't mean much for non pharm grade though. Try getting a gh serum test and maybe even igf test if you want to be 100% sure but you'd need a baseline first for igf tests.


----------



## PJHMAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for response. I have IGF Baseline & test booked in couple weeks but lab has now requested doctors authorisation ?????

No CTS No water retention No strange feelings in hands & fingers & that's even after putting in 5IU each day this weekend - I understand if its pharma grade you should expect something?

Thats main reason I'm doubting it. Sleep & dreams do however seem deeper  !!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

put up more pics of the pen


----------



## PJHMAN (Oct 2, 2016)

More pics attached thanks.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

What does it smell like?


----------



## PJHMAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Bensif

it definitely smells kind of hospital medicinal like ?!!! ... but my wife's insulin smells similar & I'm sure I can remember previous HCG even smelling similar too ? I don't know how distinct the smell of HGH should be ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

its legit mate, dont worry. The pen is, id say, near impossible for anyone to fake, unless they have millions behind them, and i doubt they'll go to that effort to copy them, they'll spend theyre money on copying easier brands like Simplexx etc, just a glass tube with a rubber stopper.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't know of any fakes of the pen either, however, what you don't know is storage conditions since March 2015.

Were they shipped to you chilled?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fina said:


> I don't know of any fakes of the pen either, however, what you don't know is storage conditions since March 2015.
> 
> Were they shipped to you chilled?


 and also remember once mixed, ive heard, that your Geno GH will start to degrade straight away and become useless past 4 weeks. Could even be shorter than that.


----------



## PJHMAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. Keeping fingers crossed your right & there aren't too many fakes of this pen out there.

Good point however about how well it was shipped & managed. It's been fridged ever since it's been mixed my end but I'm unsure before that.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

They should be stable unmixed for quite some time at room temperature from what I have read. If it smells like insulin then the liquid is at least correct.

What people have said above is correct, faking the entire pen would be too costly to bother which is why fake vials are favoured.

What I have seen someone do to prove a point was disassemble the pen after use and reset it. I highly doubt anyone is doing that as it would be so time consuming but it is the only possibility.

It's likely real mate.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Pen Looks good to go but very strange there was no box. I would let but if not in a box to be honest


----------



## SarahPianalass (Sep 29, 2016)

I work for a pharma company, if you want to find out if it is fake call their medical information number which you can get off the EMC. Call about a product quality complaint and they will take the batch number/expiry date then they usually follow up with you.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

PJHMAN said:


> Hi Guys (& Girls!) I am new to this scene & looking for your expert help. I have recently purchased a course of GH to help me get back on track after an accident that left me with several broken bones & torn ligaments. I am losing strength muscle & fitness at the rate of knots & need to stop this !!! ... & heal ASAP. I have purchased Pfizer Genotropin 12mg GoQuick pens & have been building my dose from 1.5 - 3 IU over the last 4 weeks. Injected first thing in the morning. 3 Days on 1 Day off 2 Days on 1 Day off. I know it's a long term usage that counts but I have seen & felt nothing. This is now concerning me. There are other factors also worrying me about its quality & I have therefore tried several methods to see if it is legit or not. The following factors concern me -
> 
> - it came sealed in its packet but without a box or instructions - is this normal ?
> 
> ...


 This might be useful


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Very interesting, but I'm not convinced those are fakes just because that guy says so.

I really don't know of course and this is the first time I've seen that, however I would like a bit more proof as to why this is fake.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gymfreak2010 said:


> This might be useful


 pens can come without box, easier to ship. Some come with box flattened and pen seperate, with the pen still in the plastic packaging.

lack of CTS doesnt mean to say your GH is fake

what video doesnt show is the mixture/twisting process. The making of the pen id imagine is very complex and id hope only pharma companies with major money behind them have the funds for such production methods. Its not like other pharma GH that simple come in a test-tube bottle thats piss easy to copy.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

It's reasonably naive to assume these cannot be copied I have to say, however I haven't seen any evidence myself yet to say they have been.

However it wouldn't cost a large amount to copy the design, afterall the Chinese have made almost exact copies of everything from an iPhone to a BMW, so I think a little plastic pen would be pretty easy in the grand scheme of things.

So long as you put in a big enough order, they will produce it for you, and if you can knock them out at a minimum of £100 a pen, there is some serious profit to be made.

As I say, I'm not saying they have been faked, but I see so many threads where people say they are too hard to copy, when really they are not at all.


----------

